
Basecamp to launch email competitor - omarchowdhury
https://hey.com/
======
ColinWright
That's ... content-free.

Email was great, is still great, but these days is a chore.

We'll fix all that! But we're not going to tell you how!!

Give us your email address and we'll let you know when we have something
ready.

We won't misuse your email address ... promise.

------
johnkarahalis
For years, I have been using the Inbox Zero method
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9UjeTMb3Yk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9UjeTMb3Yk))
to stay sane. It really does help. I regularly empty my inbox while others
seem stuck in the hell that is 9,000 unread emails.

I have known people to declare email bankruptcy. Why should anyone have to
declare defeat to a productivity tool, let alone one that didn't exist when my
parents were born?

Insanity!

Even with my successes reigning in email, I realize that I have it backwards.
Technology should adapt to us, not the other way around.

I'm interested to see what Hey is all about.

~~~
soapboxrocket
I worked in a company who's culture was to collect unread emails and then brag
about how many they had. I never understood it.

------
snake117
The only other company I know attempting to revolutionize email is Superhuman
[0]. It will be interesting to compare these services. One thing I can say is
that Basecamp will certainly be competitive if they can offer their service
for less than $30 per month, which is how much Superhuman charges currently
[1].

[0] - [https://superhuman.com/](https://superhuman.com/) [1] -
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/27/my-six-months-
with-30-mont...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/27/my-six-months-
with-30-month-email-service-superhuman/)

~~~
davidivadavid
I don't think Hey.com is supposed to be an email client, though, is it?

~~~
omarchowdhury
Not enough information provided to determine that.

------
christefano
But will it have the “cool” or “fave” button?

[https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/375660/email-is-
ruin...](https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/375660/email-is-ruining-us-a-
simple-solution/)

[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/the-e...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/the-
email-fave-button-could-actually-happen/375610/)

------
alexmingoia
I hope their hot-sauce is to thread emails by sender, sorted by last email.
Just like a chat app.

Amazingly this simple feature isn’t available in any popular email client I
know of.

------
slimed
Typical Basecamp. Lots of hype with little substance.

------
hrnnvcnt2
Interesting, I hope the best for this new Basecamp's venture! I'm still using
Basecamp :D

------
Dirlewanger
Another company promising to revolutionize and fix email...yawn. Wake me when
an actually useful product is launched.

